
The Tech Industry’s Gender-Discrimination Problem - jdblair
https://www.newyorker.com/magazine/2017/11/20/the-tech-industrys-gender-discrimination-problem
======
samd
Four hours without comment, not many upvotes, and clearly a flag or two.
Hacker News doesn't want to face the demons in its own industry.

Seems that nobody wants to know that the darling Tesla is rotten at the core.
Culture comes from the top. It's ok to love the technology, to the love the
cars, but hate the culture, hate the sexism. You don't have to be complicit in
their discrimination just because you see electric vehicles as the future.
Hold your heroes to higher standards.

~~~
sintaxi
The message was sent loud and clear when Damore got fired. This is not a topic
that is up for discussion.

------
jdblair
I was disappointed but not surprised when this submission was flagged. But now
I'm impressed that it was unflagged and is generating at least a little
discussion.

Can anyone tell me the rationale for the original flagging?

Does anyone have any thoughts about how to change workplace culture to be
welcoming of all genders?

